
California Says Autonomous Cars Don't Need Human Drivers - micaeloliveira
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-10/california-says-autonomous-cars-don-t-need-human-drivers
======
PhantomGremlin
Wow. This is all moving very fast.

Maybe Alphabet will be the responsible one, but doesn't everyone recall how
Uber's self driving car blew thru a red light without even slowing down? I
think Uber is just the tip of the iceberg. There will soon be more players
getting into the game. And the public will be the unwitting guinea pigs.

My prediction: The first time some self driving car wipes out a car full of
kids or wipes out a few kids walking along the side of the road will be the
last time we see self driving cars for at least another decade.

I might be wrong but I have to believe that the public will hold self driving
cars to a much much higher standard than we currently have for drunk or
distracted drivers. A much much higher standard.

